

GNOME3 vs Unity on Ubuntu 11.10: my score is 6 – 9 - darkduck
http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2011/10/29/gnome3-vs-unity-on-ubuntu-11-10-my-score-is-6-9/

======
hendi_
This is the fourth time in three days that darkduck (who, by looking at the
domain name of the blogpost, seems to be the author) submitted this article:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3163136>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3162870> <\- this one even blatantly
changed the link to confuse HN's checks

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3160696>

------
AdamGibbins
Without the clickthrough: [http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/10/gnome3-vs-
unity-on-ubu...](http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/10/gnome3-vs-unity-on-
ubuntu-1110-my-score.html)

